# Osmocote plus on $2.98



## Tailfin (May 22, 2014)

Hey so I was just at my local target store and they had the two pound jugs of osmocote plus fertilizer for only $2.98 on clearance. Just thought I would share the deal I found. Have a great day fellow aquarists.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

great find! i still have a ton left since i bought it in 2011 lol it lasts foreverrrr


----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I've checked all the targets in my area and no dice


----------

